# Bike Shops in Rotterdam



## Rolling Egg (Mar 29, 2005)

Does anyone know of a good bike shop in Rotterdam? There have got to be tens of them.


----------



## mr plow (Mar 22, 2005)

Rolling Egg said:


> Does anyone know of a good bike shop in Rotterdam? There have got to be tens of them.


Have tried searching for you but haven't found alot, try www.google.nl, your dutch may be better than mine!!


----------



## Rolling Egg (Mar 29, 2005)

Thanks for trying - my dutch is worse than my Chinese (zero). I will just have to go there and look for them.


----------



## Uzzi (Oct 28, 2003)

http://mountainbike.pagina.nl/ - mtb related stuff in Holland

http://www.bike2build.nl/ - in Vlaardingen not to far from Rotterdam. cheaper then most but still too expensive..........

http://fietswinkels.pagina.nl/ - check under Zuid-Holland and you will find multiple shops in Rotterdam.


----------

